# Horse flies



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone have any remedies to contact kill and prevention? These bastards are the devil


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

#9 shot, out of a 28 gauge or .410 shotgun! :lol:

Seriously (and "*TABANIDS*" ARE serious) I can't help but wonder if any of the "attract-and-kill" traps that work so well for other winged biters wouldn't also work for horse flies?

That is, *if* horse flies are attracted by carbon dioxide (mammals exhaling) will the propane type traps also work for attracting and killing them?

This is an interesting biter and, given the money poured into equestrian pursuits, I am confident someone has come up with an effective solution (I just don't know what it is ...)

Maybe permethrin whenever they rest and / or breed?

Low end solution (read reviews): https://www.sstack.com/starbar-bite-free-stable-fly-trap/p/08723/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4PK50JnN4gIVxUGGCh0EWgEeEAQYAiABEgLYbfD_BwE

High end alternative: https://www.amazon.com/Professional-Control-without-Chemicals-Electricity/dp/B00T6MS6LI/ref=asc_df_B00T6MS6LI/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309830504282&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17205889171799426325&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010194&hvtargid=pla-568287578630&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=60520431806&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=309830504282&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17205889171799426325&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010194&hvtargid=pla-568287578630


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

440mag said:


> #9 shot, out of a 28 gauge or .410 shotgun! :lol:
> 
> Seriously (and "*TABANIDS*" ARE serious) I can't help but wonder if any of the "attract-and-kill" traps that work so well for other winged biters wouldn't also work for horse flies?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm going to give the low end one a try


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

This DIY trap seems promising.

https://www.facebook.com/dan.owsley.33/posts/10154273416425903?utm_medium=google


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

TonyC said:


> This DIY trap seems promising.


Well, if I had horseflies I would be RUNNING, not walking to try one of these!

I say that as, I procrastinated for years about assembling the DIY wood borer / carpenter bee traps (4" length of 4x4 with holes drilled and clear glass jar attached: 



 ) , finally got around to it this year and we've caught over 100 in a month!!! :thumbup:

If only I'd known about those traps when we lived in our previous home, a cedar sided "log cabin" type affair ... the damage by those bees, and then the woodpeckers that came in later, after the deposited larvae, practically cost us that house! :evil:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Jordan90 said:


> Anyone have any remedies to contact kill and prevention? These bastards are the devil


I have vivid nightmares growing up in Florida with those heartless monsters. I kid you not you can hear them bite you it is so violent. And then your arm looks like a small shark got ahold of you. If I have to go blind to never see another horsefly I would consider it a fair trade.


----------

